

This Era of Low-Cost Oil Is Different - mooreds
http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2014-12-29/this-era-of-lowcost-oil-is-different

======
001sky
"That simple calculation is behind Saudi Arabia’s insistence on not reducing
production this time."

This is almost certainly false. What we are seeing in th oil market is a form
of quantitative easing. It has little or nothing to do with market forces, in
the economist's sense.

